# 12.5 horse Briggs eating starter gears



## MrMuffins (May 29, 2015)

First Post!!! 

I have a 90's Murray mower, 12.5 horse Briggs and Stratton Industrial/Commercial motor, Model # 289707 Type 0121 01. Mower had a torn starter gear when I bought it, so I tried to order a replacement kit (for the entire top of the starter), that didn't fit right, I ended up tearing up the starter, and I ordered a completely new starter off ebay that said it fit a 12.5 horse briggs, and it chewed up that gear after about two mowing sessions (I cut the mower off about every 30-45 minutes to give it and me a short break, BIGGG yard, and a good time to grab another cold beer as well. So starting more than just once.) 

Anyways, Hopefully the pic of the gear will attach, you will see that it was about 1/4" low from being fully engaged to the flywheel. I already inspected the teeth on the flywheel, and they seem to be ok, there was ONE that was sort of short (like 1/16th" short) but none missing. 

What's the deal here? I just want to make sure I order the right parts to fix it. Is there something I did wrong? I already looked up the part #'s for the gear, and indeed the gear is a 16 toother, and there are three different part numbers for starters, and all of these starters are closer to $80-$100 (the one I bought was $36, Ebay, free shipping). 

Any advice would be appreciated. Sorry for the long post, I'm just trying to be descriptive.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

If I am reading the IPL right you have steel flywheel gear ring and that plastic gear is wrong one that setup. The plastic drive gear is a 16 tooth gear and steel drive gear is a 14 tooth. They are not interchangeable. 

The plastic drive gear is for the Plastic and aluminum flywheel ring gear and steel is for steel ring gear. A magnet will if the ring gear is steel or not.

Changing the gear can be fun without the retaining ring instal tool but can be done if you are mechanically inclined. Both gears use the same starter clutch. I would the gear; unless, you are having problem starter motor too.

Part source for aftermarket Steel drive gear.
STARTER GEAR FOR B&S Replaces BRIGGS & STRATTON 693713


----------



## MrMuffins (May 29, 2015)

Ok awesome! So what you are saying is that I need a 14 tooth steel starter gear. And a magnet will tell me if the flywheel is steel, correct? 

The ring clip on the top of the starter is going to be a pain, but I'd give myself about a 3.5/10 on the mechanically inclined scale, I can handle it. Dirtbikes and truck oil changes have been giving me experience. 

Thank you for the quick response! I'll get a magnet to see if the flywheel is steel and go from there. Will update thread soon. Thank you!

** UPDATE**- Flywheel (I'm assuming this is correct name, big gear on top of motor that starter gear engages) is not magnetic, thus it is aluminum..? Dangit! A steel starter gear would shred it right? 

Maybe I just need a 14 tooth plastic starter gear.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Then 16 tooth is the correct gear. As far as I know they don't make 14 tooth plastic gear. Are you sure the starter gear not staying engaged after you start the engine? Have had a couple cases in the last 6 years quite rare but it does happen.


----------



## MrMuffins (May 29, 2015)

Not that I can tell. I guess I'll just order a couple more starter gears and go from there. Wish I could rig a pull start or something


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the gear on the flywheel damaged?


----------



## MrMuffins (May 29, 2015)

Not that I can tell. There is ONE tooth that appears slightly shorter than the others, here's a pic. It's the tooth in the middle. 

Sorry about the sideways pic I can't figure out how to upload it upright.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That tooth looks ok, you did spin the flywheel around and check them all correct?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

MrMuffins said:


> Not that I can tell. I guess I'll just order a couple more starter gears and go from there. Wish I could rig a pull start or something


Actually there is conversion kit for that although it $50:

Pull starter conversion kit


----------



## MrMuffins (May 29, 2015)

10 4 - I did spin the flywheel and check all the teeth. 

Ima order a couple more 16 tooth starter gears and see what happens. 

That pull start looks nice, but I wonder how hard it would be to start the mower with it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I have a 1968 14hp Koler I start with a rope


----------



## MrMuffins (May 29, 2015)

I'll keep tabs on this thread and update with what happens. Might just have to get a pullstart. Manly men can pullstart their mowers


----------

